# WCS Year End Standings



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, the over-all year end standings aren't out yet, but the by-breed standings are. Kodi is the #1 Havanese in World Cynosport Rally (was APDT) again this year! He is the only Hav EVER to have achieved his ARCHEX (Rally Champion Extraordinaire) 

His "daddy" had "team" vests and sweaters made for us for Christmas:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations Karen & Kodi! And what a thoughtful DH you have; love the team vest! 
-Jeanne-


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! What a thrill that must be to have accomplished that Love the vest...great idea!!!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Three cheers (and more!) for Team Kodi - I LOVE the badge. What a star that boy is, and what a team!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Cool! :thumb:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Kudos to Kodi! That's quite an accomplishment and well deserved. Waiting to see the next video with you sporting your new vest. Great idea.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Love the vest! Very thoughtful DH! Congratulations to Team Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Kudos to Kodi! That's quite an accomplishment and well deserved. Waiting to see the next video with you sporting your new vest. Great idea.


Thanks, Mary! Unfortunately, the vest and sweater will have to be for practice&#8230; Most venues don't allow you to wear anything in the ring that specifically identifies you, the dog or your club or training facility. So you probably won't see it in videos!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Team Kodi, what an attainment!! And what a sweet gift from your husband! He gets a gold star!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Mary! Unfortunately, the vest and sweater will have to be for practice&#8230; Most venues don't allow you to wear anything in the ring that specifically identifies you, the dog or your club or training facility. So you probably won't see it in videos!


:hurt:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Way to go, Karen and Kodi! Congratulations!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

krandall said:


> Well, the over-all year end standings aren't out yet, but the by-breed standings are. Kodi is the #1 Havanese in World Cynosport Rally (was APDT) again this year! He is the only Hav EVER to have achieved his ARCHEX (Rally Champion Extraordinaire)
> 
> His "daddy" had "team" vests and sweaters made for us for Christmas:


Well deserved and hard earned! Congratulations!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Congratulations!! Pretty cool team vest! *Go Team Kodi!!!*


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

What a thoughtful DH need a photo of the vests being modelled


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Mary! Unfortunately, the vest and sweater will have to be for practice&#8230; Most venues don't allow you to wear anything in the ring that specifically identifies you, the dog or your club or training facility. So you probably won't see it in videos!


You'll just have to wear it in that video you are going to make in Kodi's new training room!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> You'll just have to wear it in that video you are going to make in Kodi's new training room!!


:thumb:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

What a great, imaginative gift? I'm sure you will find lots of opportunity to wear your gear besides competitions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> What a great, imaginative gift? I'm sure you will find lots of opportunity to wear your gear besides competitions.


Absolutely, Jen!!! We spend MUCH more time training than competing!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love it!! Kodi you are one amazing guy!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Great job! Karen and Kodi. Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oops, almost forgot to congratulate you! Congratulations Team Kodi!! I loooove the vest with the badge.


----------

